# Speaking of red goo pie...



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

The term cobbler seems to be sort of a strange minefield of somewhat different definitions (I'm sort of reminded by the whole "barbeque" confusion that rages on between the north and south).

The two most common forms of cobbler I've seen either consists of a pie crust topping some sort of fruit bottom (a pie without a bottom crust) or a loose batter that is baked on top of the fruit bottom (I had such a cobbler while I had some good real BBQ in Texas).

So now when I think of cobbler I think of the one that I was served in Texas and not the bottomless pie version that seems to be more prevalent online and in my reference material.

What do you think?


----------



## lalaloo (Jun 3, 2007)

I just made cobbler the other day! It was the batter on top kind (peach with cornbread-type top) and that's what I always think of. I didn't know there was a bottomless pie kind. How does that work? Is it the same thickness as a normal crust and just layed on top?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

As you hit the FM or "farm to market" roads here in Texas, you might even have the old fashioned Dump Cake with your BBQ. Might even throw in a little corn meal and oats in the cake mix for more of a cobbler effect.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I was always under the impression a cobbler was named so because it was baked with a shortcrust(?) on top and it resembled a cobblestone.


----------

